# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Football Cycle...

## thedoshow27

I am looking to start my second cycle this summer to gain about 10-15 lbs for next season...i think i'm going to take Dbol and Test enth and run nolva at 20mg the whole cycle....plus PCT of course...my question is..how long should i take the dbol?..i've heard of takin it only 4 weeks, and i've heard of takin it for 8...i dont wanna fall off after the first 4 weeks because this will probably be a 12 week cycle...also thought about possibly switching from dbol to tbol after half way through the cycle but that'd be expensive...any suggestions?
(Here's waht i'm thinking)

Wk 1-12: Test Enth. 500 mgs a week
Wk ????? Dbol 40 mg a day
Wk 1-12: Nolva 20 mg a day
Wk 6-12: Tbol 60 mg a day?????? depending on $$$$ Situation
PCT:Clomid at 300 mgs first day
Clomid at 100 mgs for 3 weeks and nolva at 20mgs for 3 weeks

Any suggestions would be greatly appretiated...

----------


## JJEB2

whats ur stats, cycle experience, and age?

----------


## thedoshow27

i'm 6'3" 190 23 years old
Bench:245
Squat:370
I did a prop/turanabol cycle last year, i'm lookin for somethin more for size this time..i wanna be up to 210 by next season....also testing is not a problem because i'm at a JUCO so we dont test at all...

----------


## JJEB2

dbol wks1-4
test e wks 1-12
tbol 8-14 60 is a good dose
noval 1-12
PCT

----------


## malone65

i am on that same cycle iam 2 weeks in to it from my research its the best 1st cycle for any thing

----------


## Kal-El

> i am on that same cycle iam 2 weeks in to it from my research its the best 1st cycle for any thing


Does the T-bol give you the same lower back cramps and water retention that Dbol does? The lower back cramps would kill me at practice during my 1st cycle.

----------


## JJEB2

> Does the T-bol give you the same lower back cramps and water retention that Dbol does? The lower back cramps would kill me at practice during my 1st cycle.


water retention no, back pumps very possible. some get them alot more than others

----------


## Kal-El

> water retention no, back pumps very possible. some get them alot more than others


 I remember last practice before the season started i was running well bumbling around the field on warm ups bent at a 90 degree angle they were so bad. Good thing was I was coming off that same day so it went away pretty quickly.

----------


## sppksu

im a college football player and just tore my acl so i wanted to get started on a cycle since i cant play ball till next year. i wanted to gain weight strength and lose fat, and was wondering what would be the best stuff for me to be on.

----------


## thai-lan

post this on Questions and Answers section , im sure you will get better answers to your questions

----------

